# Punta vs  Paroon/pariyan/parito



## mataripis

The word 'punta' in Filipino is always attached to 1.) duon  2.)diyan  and 3.) dito  and i think it is better to use  directly the Tagalog forms 1.) Paruon  2.)Pariyan and Parito.


----------



## go_neybee

I don't know about that. How would you say "I go to church every week."?


----------



## mataripis

go_neybee said:


> I don't know about that. How would you say "I go to church every week."?


" Naparoon ako sa Simbahan tuwing araw ng Linggo."


----------



## betteful

mataripis said:


> " Naparoon ako sa Simbahan tuwing araw ng Linggo."


I think it's more of "Pumupunta ako ng simbahan isang beses isang linggo." or "Pumupunta ako ng simbahan linggo-linggo."
Linggo (capitalized) means Sunday, while linggo (small case) means week.


----------



## mataripis

betteful said:


> I think it's more of "Pumupunta ako ng simbahan isang beses isang linggo." or "Pumupunta ako ng simbahan linggo-linggo."
> Linggo (capitalized) means Sunday, while linggo (small case) means week.


Yes. It is common expression but there are other ways of saying it like "Tuwing Linggo ako nasimba" or Sa Simbahan ako naroroon pag araw ng Linggo.


----------



## DotterKat

My suggestion: _Pumupunta ako sa simbahan kada Linggo_, or more to the point, _Nagsisimba ako kada Linggo_.
Going back to the original post regarding _paruon_, _pariyan_, _parito_, I agree that they can be used in place of _punta_. However, punta is more colloquial while paruon/pariyan/parito have an archaic nuance that I personally would reserve for specific effect in creative writing. It would be like using _hither_ and _thither_ in place of _here_ and _there_.


----------

